# Tom Kristensen Shines in St Mary's Trophy Race at Goodwood Revival



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

First-time Goodwood Revival visitor Tom Kristensen won the opening instalment of the ever-popular St Mary’s Trophy race. The eight-time Le Mans victor triumphed by some ten seconds aboard Nick Naismith’s Austin A95 Westminster but his success was far from assured early on. Pole-sitter Patrick Watts was beaten off the line by Kristensen but muscled his Volvo into contention as Tiff Needell chased hard in his Jaguar MkVII.

* Full Story *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

A cool commercial starring Tom Kristensen, thought worth sharing 

http://www.flysas.com/et-ee/SAS-Estonia/Hinnad-ja-pakkumised/Tallinn---Nizza/


----------

